# zebra pleco



## kingofkings101 (Jun 6, 2009)

was looking into buying a pair , was wondering what i should expect to pay, *** heard around 40 to 50 apiece, unsexed... and i hear they are carnavors is that true?


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

I am not sure how much a sexed pair would be but I think more around $100.00 plus each for young ones. Yes they arent algae eaters.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Mine would eat the algae waffers, but not as fast or to the extent of algae eating plecos. They much prefered the frozen bloodworms. Aquabid averages $400 or more for adults.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

yes very expensive fish indeed....very cool fish however


----------



## padlock 08 (Jul 31, 2008)

i dont know about in america but in europe you can expect to pay app. 200 euro for an unsexed 1.5" long fish


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

In the UK I have found a 2-3cm zeb going for Â£75. For a pair well in the excess of Â£200.


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

I see them for $150-$200 for unsexed.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

a pair went for over Â£1200 (about $1800)

I've seen wild L46 for Â£130 ($190) next time their at that price I might buy some


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Gawds I miss the days of $25 (US coinage) F1's ...


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

dwarfpike said:


> Gawds I miss the days of $25 (US coinage) F1's ...


 these pleco were always worth more than that. if a carpet staining, pick yesterday's dog food off it's butt dog can sell for $1500.00... :?... i paid $200.00ea, and consider that a deal.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

I've heard of TRUE zebra plecos going for a couple hundred up to a thousand!

There are however false zebra plecos....plecos that look similar but aren't the same species.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

None of the false ones really look close though honestly. Pattern is the same, but are neither that bright white or jet black.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey guys come and live in Oz. You can expect to pay up to $2K for juveniles less than 2 inches TL.

http://www.plecofanatics.com/forum/show ... light=L046

If you look around you can find some nice plecos that aren't as expensive.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Thats not a zebra plec.
A zebra plec has horizontal stirps going across its body length.

This is a zebra plec
http://www.akvaryum.com/Forum/dosyalar/ ... aPleco.jpg

I'm looking into breeding these beautiful species.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

*bigcatsrus* that was just supposed to be an example of other stunning looking plecos for alot less money :thumb: *DeadFishFloating* amazing pleco btw


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Thats what I thought.

Unfortunately some FS sell plecs that look like L046 and actually they aren't. Just wanted to make aware that this can happen and you need to know what your looking for.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

It doesn't help that zebra pleco is used in several common names, like the Colombian Zebra Pleco, L129 ...

*DFF* - I love those Leopard Frog's more and more each time I see you post them!! :thumb:


----------



## kingofkings101 (Jun 6, 2009)

well *** found a breeder in columbus ohio who sells them 120 dollars for an unsexed juvinile, and he sells breeding pairs for 700. i think by far this is the best deal *** found, i can put a link to him if anyone is also intrested.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks guys.

For anyone interested in breeding plecos I definately suggest they visit PlecoFanatics and PlanetCatfish.

There are so many great plecos, but thier cost is so prohibitive down here in Oz. Some of my favourites are L018 Gold Nugget pleco, L070 Zombie pleco, L183 Starlight Bristlenose pleco, L204 Flash pleco, L211 (should be called the Lemon pleco), L260 Queen Arabesque pleco, and L397 (should be called the Candy Stripe pleco).


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Iâ€™ve had Zebra Plecoâ€™s before but prefer Red Lizard Whiptails by far!


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm hoping to get some zebs and then breed them, after that has been successful it will then be the red whiptails. Both are very interesting species.


----------



## jd_7655 (Jul 23, 2004)

I would never pay the prices for zebra pleco's nowadays. I understand the situation with wild stock but I think the prices are way over inflated. I was paying $30 a fish not 10 years ago. Also the tank raised fish I've seen look like garbage compaired to wild fish. I've seen some that don't even look white and black they look pink and black. The white coloration is faded to a pink color after generations of captive breeding. With so many other beautiful species of plecos on the market I'd go with something else.


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Why would you want a boring non-active black and white catfish when you can have an active red catfish! Itâ€™s hardier and cost a fraction of the price, eats a varied diet, and is fun to watch and only grows to about 3 or 4 inches, the perfect catfish!

Video (Not Mine) >>> 




I have a breeding group of these and both the males and females have an awesome red color.

Link (Mine) >>> http://aquacharlotte.org/CAASBBS/viewtopic.php?t=5036


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I remember watching that video on youtube and thats when I got the idea to get some of those when the time is right. I have tanks to do so.

As to the zebra plecos, just because they have black and white strips doesn't mean they don't have personality. Every fish is different and it's personal pereference to what you want in your tank.

The reason for zebs costing so much is because they are hard to get in my area (don't know about other countries, by what I have read it's the same) but if they were more then the cost would come down and you can have these beautiful and intersting pleco.

Times change its a part of life.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

I really like the L183 white seem BN


----------

